# Give up sb.



## Jackfromczech

Zdravím,

už léta si marně lámu hlavu nad následující větou: 

_Do I have to* give up me* to be loved by you?_

Větu původně znám z textu jedné kapely, ale dnes jsem zjistil, že se tak dokonce jmenuje nějaká knížka. Dokázal by mně někdo pomoct? Předem dík.


----------



## ilocas2

Dobrý večer

Co třeba:

Musím se vzdát sám sebe, abys mě milovala?

ve smyslu

Musím přestat být takový, jaký jsem, abys mě milovala?


----------



## Jackfromczech

Aaaaaha!  A mohlo byt tam být místo ME i MYSELF? 

Byli byste ještě tak laskaví a pomohli mně přeložit pár vět ze stejného textu? Zvýrazněný věty jsou ty, se kterýma nehnu. Díky moc.

_xxx
_


----------



## werrr

ilocas2 said:


> Co třeba:
> 
> Musím se vzdát sám sebe, abys mě milovala?
> ...


Nebo také:

_odevzdat/oddat/vydat se
podřídit se_​



Jackfromczech said:


> Aaaaaha!  A mohlo byt tam být místo ME i MYSELF?


Ano.


----------

